# Heeeeeeeere's GiggleFairy!



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

*waves to everyone*


I'm baaaack! Surgery went FANTASTIC! You all wouldn't believe the amazing difference in my leg. I look at it and smile.  Matter of fact, of all the scenarios I was up against, mine turned out (unexpectedly) to be the easiest of all. I was only in surgery for 30 minutes - a SMALL fraction of the time we thought I'd be in surgery. It went so well that I even got discharged after I woke up. As I was receiving my discharge instructions and packing up, my heart started messing up. (I'm a heart patient - for 24 years.) So . . . the anesthesiologist wouldn't release me and had me admitted to the Telemetry unit. I stayed there a couple of days and they found that my Potassium level had bottomed out. After a few rounds of potassium, my levels came back up and they let me come home. 

As far as my leg goes, I am in pain, but it's nowhere near the pain I was in initially and it's a different kind of pain as well. The doc removed the screw, turned my foot/ankle on the rod in my tibia and placed the screw back in. He and several others looked at the placement and it was exact, but still didn't look quite right, so he went up my leg and 'lo and behold - it was the good 'ole hip. He put my hip back in place and viola! (I had complained in the ER of hip pain when I initially broke my leg, but obviously the bone sticking through the front of my leg and tibial artery gushing blood like a fountain took precedent for action.)

My doc also told my mother that when he takes my staples/stitches out that he's going to have me up and walking with therapy, so he wasn't kidding when he said this wasn't going to be much of a set-back. I'm so thrilled! I'm used to the heart issues, so that aside, I couldn't have asked for a better surgery. PRAISE GOD!

OH! One other thing I forgot to mention - my mother, Witch Hazel, is the eternal pessimist. She "got onto me" for picking on my surgeon about shaving my legs. When I had the initial accident, I'd just bought razors and Nair to make myself silky smooth. I'd joked around with the doc as they were knocking me out in the OR for my first surgery about waking up to shaved legs. I even offered him a tip.  Well . . . didn't happen. So, in typical Giggle Fairy fashion I harassed him at my follow-up appointments. His response? "I didn't have time." Okay, I thought. My legs were a hairy mess, he was the "on-call" doctor, this was an emergency/trauma level 1 ordeal . . . eh, I'll let him slide. BUT, since this surgery was planned, I told him NO EXCUSES! And to my disappointment, I accidentally left my toe nail polish in the car, but would settle with shaved legs. He laughed. Of course Witch Hazel baulked.

Well guess what? When I woke up from my SHORT surgery (YAY!) feeling good (YAY!) I had . . . . . . . . . . SHAVED LEGS!!! When my doc checked on me the next day, he picked on me for not going home as soon as he let me go and said he even shaved my legs for a hot date. He said if my heart didn't start acting right that by the time I got home I'd have stubble. So you tell me - I think we all had fun with the whole hairy legs situation. A little fun and laughter never hurt anyone! I just wish Witch Hazel could somehow pull the broomstick out of her butt and lighten up.

I go back on the 20th for staple and suture removal, then I should be more on track that I was prior to this surgery. I'm so excited! Halloween isn't getting any further away and I'm seriously needing to work on props. All of this "down time" has extended my "to-do list" tremendously. I've seen so many awesome props and ideas that I want for 2011's haunt. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Very glad to hear the surgery went well! Compound fracture?? What on earth did you do? Kick an elephant??


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I wish it would have been something worthwhile. The truth is, all I was doing was walking. My left ankle started to twist a little and I tried to recover on my right foot in mid-stride and my leg folded. The nurses in surgery kept picking on me because it's such a boring story, so we changed it - I was on one of those things that all of those half-dressed hunks hold above their head and parade you around on. You know, when you're a queen or something. One of them tripped and I tumbled to the ground thus breaking my leg. Yeah, that' it. LOL! The stood there and fanned me with those huge palm leaves while I was waiting on help. Sound better?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Giggles is back!! WHoo hooo glad to have you back girl! Now for God sakes.... rest up and lets try to keep it together for a while ok woman 
Happy to hear you are doing well!*


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Good to hear you got off so easily and are recovering well. I don't know what you can do to avoid it in the future, since you were just walking along... Maybe you should take up cage fighting since the mundane stuff is too dangerous for you.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

" . . . keep it together . . . " lol - I told you spooki that before too long I'd be replacing my bones with a Bucky's !!! 

And Jim, lmao! You're probably right. People at the hospital were SO disappointed when they wanted gorey details and all I had was, "I was walking . . ."


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*FANTASTIC!!! I have been awy from HF ( we have to take showers and interact with the human race now and then, ya know  ) but I can't believe all that you have been facing! I think you should take over my cookbook idea and turn it into a profit making venture for yourself!! You deserve all the good wishes and witches that come your way from this pint forward! SOoo happy to hear about the successful surgery and wow! Keep your giggles on GF -- you are the reason we eat such sweet treats at Halloween!! BOO*


----------

